# What is this bird genetically - Blue bar with pencil?



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I found a picture and was wondering whether this is an example of pencil expression. Or is it some other mutation that gives the lightening effect on the outside of the feathers of the wing shield of this bird...











Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

in racers we call that sooty. Some people call it pencil but a true pencil makes mostly a white bird with colored head. 
Like these.. 
http://slobberknockerlofts.com/Color Chart/pencil07.jpg
http://slobberknockerlofts.com/Color Chart/pencil05.jpg


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I thought it would not be pencil, but would never have guessed sooty...

From the pictured I have found on the web, sooty causes the fake checking, but why the extreme lightening (what looks to be almost white) on the edge of the feather?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's silver, so that could be why it is so light colored.


----------

